# Who says pex cant look nice



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

My half assed hack job


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I do


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I've seen electricians run wires nicer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I've seen electricians run wires nicer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who sh*t in your cornflakes this morning?


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

canuck92 said:


> Michaelcookplum said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen electricians run wires nicer
> ...


There i changed my sub-title....happy now ?


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Short turn 90


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

moonapprentice said:


> Short turn 90


Yes it is. My code allows it


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

My code says long turn 90s for all crimp pex turns


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

moonapprentice said:


> My code says long turn 90s for all crimp pex turns


Your sarcasm is hillarious


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

????


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

moonapprentice said:


> ????


Your being seriouse About the long sweep pex fitting !?At first i thought you were reffering to the short tun 90's on the 3" abs lol


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

You've gotta have thick skin to put anything up here. If you got paid that's all that counts.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh well, but maby that guy should show me what pex should look like then. Its takes a little bit of effort to make 250ft coils of this crap nice and straight and not all wonky. Cant imagine what it would look like if i cliped it every 1 meter like the good ol code book says i should be clipping it.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

canuck92 said:


> Oh well, but maby that guy should show me what pex should look like then. Its takes a little bit of effort to make 250ft coils of this crap nice and straight and not all wonky. Cant imagine what it would look like if i cliped it every 1 meter like the good ol code book says i should be clipping it.


I usually put two nails every foot or so. For the 3 cents per nail I think I can afford it. I used to use the copper Dahl clips. They were good for copper and Pex but I can't get them around here anymore.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Dpeckplb said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well, but maby that guy should show me what pex should look like then. Its takes a little bit of effort to make 250ft coils of this crap nice and straight and not all wonky. Cant imagine what it would look like if i cliped it every 1 meter like the good ol code book says i should be clipping it.
> ...


I just got a bag of copper dahl clips this morning at emco.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

canuck92 said:


> I just got a bag of copper dahl clips this morning at emco.


What brand is the driver for them? I broke my old 3/4 and I don't have a name stamped in it.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Dpeckplb said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a bag of copper dahl clips this morning at emco.
> ...


Cant help ya there man, i just use 3/4 screws on them. Pretty much just use them to secure copper stub outs for hose bibbs...


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I don't see anything wrong with it. Looks good.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Except I have to insulate all heat and hot water lines. With R3.3 insulation.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Your work looks good, it was a joke cornflake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Looks clean...


----------



## JJdowns (Apr 28, 2015)

The Plumber Man said:


> Looks clean...


agree


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Your work looks good, it was a joke cornflake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A joke cornflake? Nothing funny about breakfast ever.

I think all piping should be as close together as possible. If there's a leak, the repair plumber needs to tear out the surrounding piping to get to it. Why make it easy? That's the only way to do it.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

I try and keep it as close as possible so the a-hole hvac guys dont take a sawzall to my plumbing....yes they actually do that. And they were complaining about the waterlines in that pic too, even though i left them 42" for duct work. Just cant work with some people. Only time my dwv seems to leak is after inspection/ test when the electricians drill holes in my pipes.


----------



## ruddiger (Jul 21, 2009)

Pex looks good. Just curious though, on the first pic with the ABS... why didn't you put the wye up higher and put a street 45 on, could eliminate the 90...


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

ruddiger said:


> Pex looks good. Just curious though, on the first pic with the ABS... why didn't you put the wye up higher and put a street 45 on, could eliminate the 90...


I had to use a wye and fitted 45 and twist it slightly cause i had the 3" abs tight to the foundation wall and the 2" was centerd in the 2x4 wall so it wouldnt of lined up. I usually just use a T to transition from horizontal to vertical cause in the great north were allowed to do that


----------



## ruddiger (Jul 21, 2009)

Fair enough. Hard to get a full grasp on things from pictures sometimes. I'm also from the great white north... opposite end of the country, but hardly ever use sanitary tees.


----------



## ruddiger (Jul 21, 2009)

Actually, my code book says a tee fitting cannot be used in a drainage system except to connect a vent pipe. So I just avoid them


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

ruddiger said:


> Actually, my code book says a tee fitting cannot be used in a drainage system except to connect a vent pipe. So I just avoid them


Ill correct myself a "TY" but ya im in ontario...good ol' obc part 7


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

ruddiger said:


> Actually, my code book says a tee fitting cannot be used in a drainage system except to connect a vent pipe. So I just avoid them


Kinda wish we just used the national code book like the rest of the country since thats what the cfq is bases on. Stupid ontario


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

ruddiger said:


> Actually, my code book says a tee fitting cannot be used in a drainage system except to connect a vent pipe. So I just avoid them


You guys out west can use "ty"'s on drainage right ? Like this


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Yes sanitary tees are legal in drainage


----------



## ruddiger (Jul 21, 2009)

Ya, us guys out west can use ty's. But only vertically


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I always hated the term ty,s here it is either a sanitary tee or it,s a wye.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

All day long SAN T, horizontal to vertical.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I do not understand why no one who runs PEX doesn't use the support systems made for it so they don't have to have hangers every 32"? It's so much easier and for 3/4 you can put supports every 6-8 feet. Check out the short video


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I do not understand why no one who runs PEX doesn't use the support systems made for it so they don't have to have hangers every 32"? It's so much easier and for 3/4 you can put supports every 6-8 feet. Check out the short video https://youtu.be/5gIlu8r163U


COST!!! those hangers and metal supports probably cost as much as the pipe, so you may as well just use copper, maybe in a comercial or industrial application where you dont have wooden beams 16 on center and must use pex it can be figured into the cost, but not for residential...


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> COST!!! those hangers and metal supports probably cost as much as the pipe, so you may as well just use copper, maybe in a comercial or industrial application where you dont have wooden beams 16 on center and must use pex it can be figured into the cost, but not for residential...


The 1/2" one was pretty cheap if I remember correctly. And it can help in saving on labor costs and supports. So it isn't so expensive when you account for that. But I agree, not often would it be that practical on residential. And as far as the original posters work, it looks fine to me. Straight enough and it will all be hidden anyhow. If, however, you have to run it over beams or hang it, the supports would be perfect.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I use the butterfly or mickey mouse plastic ears on each beam for the pex and with a screwgun in one hand and a bucket of screws, they go up quick, I think it would take me longer to put up the hangers and that steel sleeve, and id like to see that sleeve hold coiled pex flat..I dont think its gona hold and now your fighting trying to get all the zip ties on to hold it together...definitely in a commercial setting if you had to clamp to I beams that are spaced it would work great, or any place you didnt have wooden beams to screw into..


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

wyrickmech said:


> I always hated the term ty,s here it is either a sanitary tee or it,s a wye.


This is what we call a TY, used for heat and air ductwork


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

You would be shot here in the wild, Wild West here for drainage like that .


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Debo22 said:


> This is what we call a TY, used for heat and air ductwork


 that's probably where the term came from dam tin benders. Lol


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

must be east cost slang, cause we have been calling it that for 30 plus years...


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Whats wrong with it


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Fast fry said:


> You would be shot here in the wild, Wild West here for drainage like that .


Whats wrong with it ?


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I do not understand why no one who runs PEX doesn't use the support systems made for it so they don't have to have hangers every 32"? It's so much easier and for 3/4 you can put supports every 6-8 feet. Check out the short video


Id rather just use j-clips in residential,Seems more appropriate. long runs on commercial jobs id just run copper and hang it with clevis hangers/beam clamps and solder pex spigots in my t's for the take offs and just use hold-right brackets to stub out the lines...always open to faster/more efficeint ways of doing the work though.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

canuck92 said:


> Id rather just use j-clips in residential,Seems more appropriate. long runs on commercial jobs id just run copper and hang it with clevis hangers/beam clamps and solder pex spigots in my t's for the take offs and just use hold-right brackets to stub out the lines...always open to faster/more efficeint ways of doing the work though.


Fair enough. Makes sense.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

looks good, except for the black crap waste pipe


----------



## J.d. (Jul 16, 2009)

BC code book says pex support every .8 meters. 

In your second drainage pic if the 3" is picking up a w/c and you wet vented it farther down on the verticle thats an s-trap.

I cant see how your tub & w/c is vented in the 3rd drainage pic

And typically we have to run a separate stack for the laundry, 6' away from any other connections in the underslab to prevent suds from popping up into the sink

You also are missing a cleanout on the laundry/sk drain

Aside from that, pex looks good, you did a good job on it


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

J.d. said:


> BC code book says pex support every .8 meters.
> 
> In your second drainage pic if the 3" is picking up a w/c and you wet vented it farther down on the verticle thats an s-trap.
> 
> ...


Theres only 1 w.c on the 3" and its a 2" wet vented on the vertical through a single lav in the form of a continous waste an vent. Second how could i make a s-trap for the w.c lol its built in ? Siphonic flushing action...as long as my wet vent is 2" and connect within 3meters and not after 225 degrees in change of direction then im all good. The tub is wet vented through the laundry in the form of continous waste and vent.. the length of a wet vent is not limited and all trap arm rules apply so the 2x1-1/2 wye is where my vent starts and i have a 3" peice of inch n a half pipe glued into it which is twice the size the pipe diameter which is minimum developed length..suds pressure zone only applys where a change in direction of more than 45 degrees occurs in a soil or waste pipe that serves more then 1 washing machines.. this is a ranch house an auxillary stack is not nessisary. If i was plumbing a bank of clothes washers in a laundry matt or in an appartment building then yes id run an auxillary stack.C.o for the laundry can be installed on the finish.
And this is 1 bathroom group ( w.c a single lav and shower ) the laundry room is behind the bathroom. So this is all the same drains from a different veiw..hoping its just the pics that your confused by cause theres nothing wrong with the drainage. Had a 3.8 gpa in trade school im not a moron. I can assure you that all my drains have 14.7 psi within it at all times


----------

